
Ask HN: Why no Amazon S3 like repositories? - xstartup
There are many companies offering repositories. Are there companies with S3 like billing? Basically, where we are billed based on storage&#x2F;bandwidth&#x2F;requests?
======
w8w00rd
Most major services offer different package deals, though you seem to want an
on-demand service. Amazon offers exactly what you want:
[https://aws.amazon.com/getting-started/projects/set-up-ci-
cd...](https://aws.amazon.com/getting-started/projects/set-up-ci-cd-
pipeline/services-costs/)

looking around at other services: Gitlab won't add it to gitlab.com hosted
repositories, nor does bitbucket seem to offer auto-magically rescaling + on-
demand. [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ee/issues/3314](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/3314)
[https://bitbucket.org/product/pricing?tab=host-in-the-
cloud](https://bitbucket.org/product/pricing?tab=host-in-the-cloud)

However you could run gitlab in an automatically scaling AWS package (or
google cloud, azure, any other service that offers elastic packages).

------
caffeinatedwes
Usage-based and metered billing? Yep, that's what we do at Cheddar.
[https://gtchdr.com/2sEFDAf](https://gtchdr.com/2sEFDAf)

------
QuinnyPig
To some extent you'd be penalizing people for success.

"Your project blew up, pay us thousands of dollars" is a non-starter for a lot
of places, and optimizing around small consumers isn't generally to a
business's interest here.

